# Favorite Mangaka style



## soto-kun (Dec 29, 2004)

Discuss anything in general about your favorite animator (their anime manga ect.)


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Dec 29, 2004)

my favs wwould be Kishimoto of course and rumiko t....(forgot his other name) hes the creator of ranma 1/2


----------



## Blue (Dec 29, 2004)

Kishimoto is a wonderfully creative and amazing man...but his art style sucks, and he needs five assistants to do his work. Lame.
My favorites are without a doubt Yoshiyuki Sadamoto (Evangelion, Nadia, .Hack) and Nobuhiro Watsuki (Rurouni Kenshin, Armored Alchemist).
They are both Hokages of manga art, and they have more skill then I could ever hope to have if I lived three more lifetimes. Maybe four. The subtle details in their drawings never cease to amaze me, and any attempt of mine to replicate them comes out pathetic, and I'm a master of copying art styles (now if only I could get my own style down.)

Also, the creator of Ranma 1/2 was a woman. She also sucked.

Edit: Sucked is too strong a word. Let's say their style was overly simplistic.


----------



## kevin77 (Dec 29, 2004)

I like Akira Toriyama. Not only he illustrated DBZ, but he is also the one who designed the characters in Chrono Trigger. 

And i personally find Ranma 1/2 pretty well drawn. 

Good thing about Kishimoto is that most characters don't look alike. (when u watch animes like Akira for example, it becomes quite annoying how similar everyone look...)


----------



## Itachi_like_to_kill (Dec 30, 2004)

I like Slam Dunk Manga And Samurai Deeper Kyo and for the illustrator is Fumiya Sato the creator of detective Kindaichi and detective Q and Aoyama Gosho(Detective Conan and Yaiba).


----------



## Rurouni (Dec 30, 2004)

I like the way Toriyama, Kishimoto, Nobuhiro Watsuki, Kazuya Minekura (Saiyuki), and the one that did Prince of Tennis, drew the characters.


----------



## Itachi_like_to_kill (Dec 30, 2004)

LMiTbR8Kr4O02 said:
			
		

> my favs wwould be Kishimoto of course and rumiko t....(forgot his other name) hes the creator of ranma 1/2


Did u mean Rumiko Takahashi


----------



## kyubinaruto75 (Dec 30, 2004)

masashi kishimoto. i liked clamp but... there characters looks so similar its sometimes hard to tell apart o.O and the author of rebound. nice drawing!! so detailed so realistic. especially the hair. will scan in some pics frommy manga when i have time. i also like eiichiro oda. came up with his own style since he didnt apprentice to any manga-kas


----------



## ShinyHair (Dec 30, 2004)

LMiTbR8Kr4O02 said:
			
		

> my favs wwould be Kishimoto of course and rumiko t....(forgot his other name) hes the creator of ranma 1/2


Rumiko Takashi is a girl isn't she???


----------



## abfluvver (Dec 30, 2004)

Kaori Yuki.
I know she's a huge drama queen and mean to a lot of her fans (and is basically the manga world's Anne Rice), but her art is _so_ stunning, and I love her stories.  They're so twisted and bizarre.  Her work on "Boys Next Door" is the only manga to ever make me cry.


----------



## pakku (Dec 30, 2004)

Obata Takeshi and Kohta Hirano.


----------



## kyubinaruto75 (Dec 30, 2004)

sawamura... isnt he hot? :::



a page from volume 1



my scanner messsed up


----------



## mary no jutsu (Dec 30, 2004)

yu watase she draws some hot guys. who can't deny the hotness of tasuke,tamahome, and kyou


----------



## fuzzyfourears (Jan 2, 2005)

Yes, Rumiko Takahashi is a woman. ^^

Gomen that I don't know the artists' name, but I think the artwork of Fruits Basket is beautiful.


----------



## Codde (Jan 2, 2005)

Akira Toriyama who did Dragonball, Dr. Slump, etc... and does the art work for a some video games such as Chrono Trigger and the upcoming DragonQuest 8. He also influenced many other great manga authors.

Echiiro Oda. Author of One Piece(currently #1 manga in Japan) and also did some One Shots such as Wanted. Series are funny and very unpredictable with a great cast of characters regardless of wether you hate them or not.

Takehiko Inoue who did Slam Dunk(#1 Sports Manga), REAL, and Vagabond.


----------



## Kagehisa (Jan 2, 2005)

Hiroaki Samura, of Mugen no Jyuunin (Blade of the Immortal).
His art is so realistic , and he draws original characters.
I'll post some pictures to show.


----------



## ch1x012711 (Jan 2, 2005)

Kaori Yuki for me...I just love her style and her stories....all very...I guess....you can call it dark....hmmm...maybe...After her would be Mineko Ohkami...Idon't care if I spelled that wrong cause I am waaay too lazy to check...


----------



## dbcomix (Jan 2, 2005)

*masashi kishimoto*,*ken akamatsu*,*rumiko takahashi*.........top three...


----------



## Kagehisa (Jan 2, 2005)

Blade of the Immortal goodness !


----------



## dbcomix (Jan 2, 2005)

Kagehisa said:
			
		

> [Blade of the Immortal goodness !



that looks like sasuke


----------



## Ryu (Jan 2, 2005)

Yuu Watase, Yoshiyuki Sadamoto, Kaori Yuki, Nobuhiro Watsuki and Akimine Kamijyo


----------



## ch1x012711 (Jan 2, 2005)

Kaori Yuki, Mineko Okhami, and that's it for now....


----------



## udonluvr (Jan 4, 2005)

My favorites would have to be CLAMP, Masashi Kishimoto, and Natsuki Takaya.


----------



## Axass (Jan 6, 2005)

Akira Toriyama, originality should be his second name.

Kentaro Miura, (Berserk) unbelievable detail, he's great (he's also lazy...).

Eiichiro Oda & Kishimoto, both (they're also friends) inspired by Toriyama's artwork, still theirs is very original and beautiful.


----------



## ☠ (Jan 6, 2005)

*Samura Hiroaki* (Blade of the Immortal). His style is _very_ different from other mangaka. It's more like he's trying to make his pictures seem as close to real life as possible. It's amazing.

*Chen Mou*/Chan Mau (The Ravages of Time). His style is not like that of Japanese manga. I would call it "distinctly Chinese", however, I have yet to see any other Chinese mangaka use it. It's almost like Samura's style, but much more simplified with clean lines.

*Kamijo Akimine* (Samurai Deeper Kyo). I can't describe exactly what I like about his style, but I love it. I could, however, do without the fanservice and the stacked women complaining about how small their breasts are.

*Minekura Kazuya* (Saiyuki). It's like the "typical" manga style, but different. All her people are beautiful in their own way. She doesn't shy away from blood and nudity, but she doesn't wallow in it either.

*Chrono Nanae* (Peacemaker Kurogane). I love they way she makes he characters age. It's a subtle process. She also, like Minekura, draws very beautiful people and doesn't wallow in blood and nudity.

All in all I like "mature" mangaka (with the exception of Kamijo) who have a different style from the rest.

In regards to Takahashi Rumiko, as much as I love _Ranma 1/2_ and _Inuyasha_, I don't think art is her strong point. Actually, even story wise I think she draws things out too long and milks her successful series for all they're worth.


----------



## Yanagi (Jan 6, 2005)

I love Kazuya Minekura and Hiroka Samura. Shou Tajima (MPD Psycho--also did the character designs for the animation sequence in Kill Bill) and Takeshi Obata (Hikaru no Go, Death Note) also have an interesting style. For a purely animation designer, I'd go for Nobuteru Yuuki (Escaflowne: Girl in Gaea, Shamanic Princess). The art flows so nicely.


----------



## LMiTbR8Kr4O02 (Jan 8, 2005)

ShinyHair said:
			
		

> Rumiko Takashi is a girl isn't she???



OMG i had no idea!!


----------



## LMP (Jan 9, 2005)

Kazusa Takashima, Kazuya Minekura, Kouga Yun, whoever drew Cafe Kichijyouji and too much more T_T


----------



## Orihime (Jan 9, 2005)

Favorite mangakas/artist are Hiroyuki Asada (I'll / CKBC), Kubo Tite (Bleach, Zombie Powder), Sho-u Tajima (MPD Psycho), Murata Yuusuke (Eyeshield 21)... :3 Oda Eiichiro (One Piece [I love his color illustrations... cause they are SO colorful]). :BBBB


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 10, 2005)

Ken Akamatsu's style has yet to be topped by anyone.  His character designs are just so clean and amazing.  I can't get over it.  CLAMP is interesting as well.  Yuji Shiozaki of the series "Battle Vixens" probably has the hottest females ever .  Yusuke Ken is also good (does Junk Force).


----------



## momodesu (Jan 10, 2005)

Whee, I *love* the manga Fruits Basket by Natsuki Takaya.


----------



## Chiba1800 (Jan 11, 2005)

Kou Fumizuki (Ai Yori Aoshi)
Ken Akamatsu ( Need I say more)
I don't remember their name, but wjoever did the work for the FMA manga
Yukiru Sugisaki (DNAngel)
Toriyama


----------



## benny_flow (Jan 11, 2005)

Toriyama 
Masumune Shirow
Katsu Aki


----------



## BakaKage (Jan 12, 2005)

nobuhiro watsuki is my favorite, Yu Watase. i also like Masashi Kishimoto coz it's easy to draw and very original...


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 30, 2005)

Nobuhiro Watsuki and Kurumada Masami's drawings are incredible, every chapter if just filled with so much quality which very few mangakas can do (coughkishimotocough) they're my favorites!


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Jan 31, 2005)

*Rumiko Takahashi* - I love her manga. She is official called the "Princess of Manga" and is also the first major female mangaka to work on shonen-centric manga. My favorite work of hers is Ranma 1/2. I have all 38 volumes locked up is a display case - Vol. 1 and Vol 13 of the original Ranma 1/2 manga (jp ver.) that is included in that collection were personally autographed by Takahashi-sama during her visit back in 1994 when she won the American Inkpot award for her work on Ranma 1/2.  ^_^


----------



## RockLee425 (Feb 1, 2005)

Jyoji (George Morikawa), creator of HAJIME NO IPPO!!  This manga/show has way more drama than Naruto, not to downplay Naruto, as I fan I like both equally.  If you are looking for an anime to watch in between Naruto fixes, I recommend this one.  It's a sad shame the anime got cancelled,...*sigh*


----------



## enkie (Feb 2, 2005)

CLAMP is one of my favorites, the characters are just always so beautiful.

Also, the guy who drew Slam Dunk is also one of my favorites.


----------



## Deadly Venom #5 (Feb 2, 2005)

Kentaro Miura - Berserk

Goseki Kojima (artist) for Lone Wolf and Cub

Um...do H-mangaka count? 

j/k


----------



## Takao (Feb 4, 2005)

yuu watase - fushigi yuugi , Alice 19th.. beatiful pictures intriguing plot...


----------



## Sukeo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Ken Obata


*


----------



## Gold Knight (Feb 4, 2005)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> My favorites are without a doubt Yoshiyuki Sadamoto (Evangelion, Nadia, .Hack) and Nobuhiro Watsuki (Rurouni Kenshin, Armored Alchemist).



Eh?  Armored Alchemist?  Do you mean Full Metal Alchemist?  But Hiromu Arakawa created that...

Anyway, Nobuhiro Watsuki (Rurouni Kenshin rules!) and Kishimoto are my favorites (bah, I don't care that he has five assistants and his style's "overly simplistic," it's still better than most manga stuff I've seen), and I also happen to like Hiromu Arakawa too.  Others I like are Tite Kubo (Bleach, of course) and Daisuke Higuchi (Whistle!).


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 4, 2005)

kentaro miura-SAMA = GOD 

i think i luv berserk too much lol


----------



## Takray (Feb 5, 2005)

Top 3:

Nobuhiro Watsuki
Kentaro Miura
Natsuki Takaya


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 22, 2005)

New favorite:

*Takeshi Obata*, best manga artist I've seen now after reading Death Note and HnG... if someone knows anyone better than him then please mention it cause I won't believe it until then


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jun 22, 2005)

Arcanis said:
			
		

> New favorite:
> 
> *Takeshi Obata*, best manga artist I've seen now after reading Death Note and HnG... if someone knows anyone better than him then please mention it cause I won't believe it



Yep.

Also Oda and Toriyama.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 22, 2005)

Tsutomu Nihei - Blame! (the art is lovely)
Naoki Urasawa - 20th Century Boys (fantastic writing)
Masaki Segawa - Basilisk (the art is amazing)


----------



## 12456 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Hiroaki Samura* (_Blade of the Immortal_), *Kentaro Miura* (_Berserk_, _Miuranger_ ) and *Inoue Takehiko*(_Slamdunk, Vagabond_), hands down.

You would think think it's mostly for the amount of detail these three put into their work, (although this is still, ofcourse, a part of the reason, detail is always fascinating in a way) but for me it's mostly for the way they manage to create and vizualize really dramatic and epic moments with their art and it really contributes to the wholeness of the manga. 
Without their style, even with the same amazing story being told, it just wouldn't be the same. 
Nor would it do the same thing it does for me when I read the manga these three have created. 
It's easy to tell a difference between Miura, Samura and Takehiko and a lot of other mangakas. 
Whereas it seems to me that a lot of mangakas just seem to create the art for it to just 'be there', when you look at the three aforementioned's art you can tell that they really strive to exceed their own current abilities artwise. 
Seeing their progress as you read through the volumes of their work is really inspiring, as well as being plain fascinating. 
I haven't read a lot of other series where I have seen this 'fire' for creation and improvement in almost every illustration I look at.

I also love the characters, Gutts, Manji, Musashi (ok, he's not orginally created by Inoue but the way is portrayed is great), Kojiro, Griffith etc.

I could probably ramble on a bit more and delve deeper into what makes these three so great, but instead i opt to just tell you guys to go read their work and discover for yourself (those of you who don't know and haven't read their stuff already, that is).

EDIT: 

Although, In my dream world where Yoji Shinkawa creates his own manga, 
he is ofcourse my favourite (*sigh*  :sad ).


----------



## ninjutsumaster101 (Jun 22, 2005)

umm...akira toryama, goseki kojima, and masashi kishimoto...


----------



## 12456 (Jun 22, 2005)

Gold Knight said:
			
		

> Eh?  Armored Alchemist?  Do you mean Full Metal Alchemist?  But Hiromu Arakawa created that...



No, Armored Alchemist exists (or if you prefer its alternative title, Busou Renkin) , indeed created by Nobuhiro Watsuki.

I hastily digged it up, check it out


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 22, 2005)

Isn't there a thread like this already, and what kind of english is "who is your favorite manga?"?


----------



## 12456 (Jun 22, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> Isn't there a thread like this already, and what kind of english is "who is your favorite manga?"?



Hmm, that is correct, didn't notice that other thread. 
Perhaps they should be merged?

As for the use of the english language in the thread topic; even though it's faulty, cut him some slack. It doesn't really matter that much as long as its meaning gets across to everyone


----------



## Niwa Sasuke (Jun 22, 2005)

May I reply to the question?[I hope that you don't get mad if i do answer!!!] I like Yukiru Sugisaki and Koge-Donbo!!!!!I think they are my inspiration to my art!!!






P.S. Im so very sorry for changing the discussion!!![Sorry about the spelling of that!!!]


----------



## ghostgal (Jun 22, 2005)

The one that draws Gantz. Oku hiroya???


----------



## spinstate (Jun 22, 2005)

Top 5 fav Manga artists <3

1. *Hiroaki Samura* - Blade of the Immortal 
2. *Ashinano Hitoshi* - Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou 
3. *Goseki Kojima* - Lone Wolf & Cub
4. *Yukito Kishiro* - Gunnm
5. *Hiroki Endo* - Eden! It's an Endless World


----------



## Friend (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't really know a lot of manga artists but I do like

Takeshi Obata: Hikaru no Go/Death Note. His art is so detailed and wonderful.
Natsuki Takaya: Fruits basket. Charming and cute!
Clamp: I like the line quality if that makes any sense.


----------



## 2788 (Jul 10, 2005)

Echiiro Oda for creative story, character and draw (one piece, he also work as  assistant in rounin kenshin)
Naoki Urasawa for excellent storytelling and drawing (20th century boys, monster, master keaton, happy)


----------



## CABLE (Aug 29, 2005)

What is your favorite mangaka style?  Mine is Eichiro Oda's.  Its very original and unlike anything ive ever seen.  It doesn't look like the stereotypical manga style where everyone has crazy hair, super detailed eyes, have just a point as a nose, etc.  He uses a more of a cartoony style thats alot more fun and creative than most mangakas.


----------



## Nyquist (Aug 29, 2005)

ive been really impressed with Kubo Tite.


----------



## Umbra (Aug 29, 2005)

I personally like Yukiru Sugisaki's (D.N.Angel) style


----------



## Lingz (Aug 29, 2005)

Natsuki Takaya (creator of Frutis Baket) is amazing
I like CLAMP


----------



## chauronity (Aug 29, 2005)

Might be Masamune Shirow. That kind of style just works for me. 

*Staff in:*
Appleseed (manga) : Story, Art
Appleseed (movie) : Original creator
Appleseed (OAV) : Original Manga
Appleseed 2 (movie) : Original Manga
Black Magic (manga) : Story, Art
Black Magic M-66 (OAV) : Director, Screenplay, Storyboard, Original Manga
Bounty Dog (OAV) : Character Design
Dominion Tank Police (manga) : Story & Art
Dominion Tank Police (OAV) : Original Manga
Ghost in the Shell (manga) : Story, Art
Ghost in the Shell (movie) : Original Manga
Ghost in the Shell 2 (manga) : Story & Art
Ghost in the Shell 2: Innocence (movie) : Original Manga
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex (TV) : Original Manga, Work Cooperation
Ghost In The Shell: Stand Alone Complex - Tachikoma na Hibi (OAV) : Original Manga
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex - The Laughing Man (OAV) : Original Manga, Work Cooperation
Gundress (movie) : Character Design
Hyakki Shou (movie) : Original creator
Landlock (OAV) : Original Character Design
New Dominion Tank Police (OAV) : Original Manga
Orion (manga) : Story & Art
TANK S.W.A.T. 01 (OAV) : Original creator

---

Kishimoto's style ain't bad either.


----------



## Dragonzair (Aug 29, 2005)

Kishimoto's styles' good, and i really really like Rei Izumi's art in .hack//legends of the twilight.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 29, 2005)

Actually, although kishimoto is fairly good, IMO he's not exactly up there. I'd say the mangaka for Bleach is better the Kishimoto in terms of drawing style.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 29, 2005)

I like Kishiro (Battle Angel Alita) art style this guy knows how to draw fights very well and clear. Same with the mangaka for Blade of the Immortal.


----------



## Meijin (Aug 29, 2005)

I love Obata Takeshi's style. Very artistic and fresh. Just look at Hikaru no Go and Death Note.


----------



## silverwings (Aug 29, 2005)

Watase.  I <3 bishies.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm a fan of Kubo's, Kishimoto's, Oku's (Gantz), and Watsuki's (Rurouni Kenshin). 

And I don't know his/her name, but I'm also a fan of Death Note/Hikaru no Go's art.


----------



## dylec (Aug 29, 2005)

one of my all time fave is AMG's Kosuke Fujishima
Kishimoto, Takahashi & some other are also worth mentioning  



			
				chauronity said:
			
		

> Might be Masamune Shirow. That kind of style just works for me.


Shirow's style is quite unique; i love GitS series


----------



## chauronity (Aug 29, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> And I don't know his/her name, but I'm also a fan of Death Note/Hikaru no Go's art.



It's *Obata Takeshi* and i totally forgot him. His style is great as well...realistic but also rather minimalistic - nothing pointless is included. Especially the human -characters are well-drawn, maybe the best.


----------



## Midus (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh Great!

Very stylized and fluid. Great Fights. Great Girls.

Eichiro Oda

Again stylized and original. Its both simple and complicated at the same time. Excellent fights, unique characters and enviroments.


----------



## Arcanis (Aug 29, 2005)

Zeh said:
			
		

> I love Obata Takeshi's style. Very artistic and fresh. Just look at Hikaru no Go and Death Note.


Yup, that's my answer too. Best manga artist ever!


----------



## spinstate (Aug 30, 2005)

There are already a couple of threads similiar to this one:
Link removed
Link removed

Anywayss at present I'd sell my soul to read more of Tsutumo Nihei's work


----------



## jormundelver (Aug 30, 2005)

I like Ken Akamatsu's style (Love Hina and Negima), it's just that the drawing style's nice (no, I'm not saying this because of the partial nudity!  )

And of course, Kishimoto's style


----------



## Yukimura (Aug 30, 2005)

Zeh said:
			
		

> I love Obata Takeshi's style. Very artistic and fresh. Just look at Hikaru no Go and Death Note.



Yep, seconded--it's just beautiful. I also admire Kishimoto's Naruto style from the newer chapters. Much better than the art from the beginning.


----------



## Neenah (Aug 30, 2005)

i love all kinds of managka styles that i come across like Yukiru Sugisaki's style, kubo tite, natsuki takayas style and alot more.. 

but mostly i fell in love with Yuichi kumakuras style at the second Jing series... so realistic and dyamnic...^_^


----------



## darksage78 (Aug 30, 2005)

Mizuki Kawashita of Ichigo 100%. The detail he puts into the hair and overall face of the character is amazing. Makes it look a little realistic. Same goes for Obata Takeshi, very detailed take on the character.


----------



## spaztik (Aug 31, 2005)

for style points imho i like mizuki kawashita i think hats who it is, i mean i remember trying to draw hair for the girl in my drawing that i had to do for the art contest last year nd it was a pain in the ass i think the shading took me like 4 days alone -.- i mean that detail is hard to get a rythm with but for over all points i just adachis manga style its easy to understand is very flexible with the story line


----------



## Crowe (Aug 31, 2005)

I definately love Inoue's art style, its just jawdropping. Very realistic and at the same time not overdone. Dunno what to say more about this, so i'll just give you some examples:

_Slam Dunk_: ex. 


_Vagabond:_ ex.



Kojima Goseki (Lone wolf & cub / Samurai executioner), Murata Yusuke (Eyeshield 21),  (Shaman King) are other artist i luv.


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 5, 2005)

Inoue Takehiko - for slam Dunk/Vagabond- basketball and samurais?! O, baby!!!
CLAMP- card captors Sakura- cute kid and funny stories to catchem all... ha ha 
Taniguchi Jiro- Mountain Peak of the Gods- so crazy and the art is sick.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 5, 2005)

my favorite...

*01.)* Kentarou Miura
*02.)* Inoue Takeniko
*03.)* Masamune Shiro"w"
*04.)* Masashi Kishimoto
*05.)* CLAMP
*06.)* Akamatsu Ken
*07.)* Watsuki Nobuhiro
*08.)* Katsuhiro Otomo
*09.)* Nihei Tsutomu
*10.)* Watsuki Nobuhiro

I think I miss added my list...


----------



## -Aya- (Dec 5, 2005)

Kentaro Yabuki. I love his work


----------



## Zenko Hazumi (Dec 5, 2005)

fuzzyfourears said:
			
		

> Gomen that I don't know the artists' name, but I think the artwork of Fruits Basket is beautiful.



That's Natsuki Takaya.  And I agree that Fruits Basket is wonderfully drawn!! Another great Mangaka in terms of style is Obata Takeshi.  I really love how clean-cut and fresh everything looks.


----------



## Asmodeus (Dec 5, 2005)

My favorite styles are Watsuki, Kishimoto, and Tite. I love all their forms. My least favorite? Probably Rumiko Takahashi. Everything is just too simple.


----------



## Devilguy (Dec 5, 2005)

*Daisuke Moriyama* is the best mangaka! Chrno Crusade is perfect: story, characters, art style, everything!
*Oh Great!* Absolutely amazing character designer but poor writer.
*Koji Inada* Not especially original, but appealing, clean and efficient regardless.


----------



## Peliqua (Dec 8, 2005)

I find *Kubo Tite*'s style quite interesting and new, but Bleach is kind of tiresome in that Ichigo is all 'RAWR I AM UBER'. 

I like some of *Rumiko Takahashi*'s stuff... But before Inuyasha, I think her drawing style jus tlooked retarded. Maison Ikokku was...
Still, her characters all have the same damn personality. They are all fundamentally stubborn and headstrong, with an extra quirk thrown in (EG- Miroku the Lech). She also tends to draw out her series.

Of course, I love *Masashi Kishimoto*. His action sequences are quite interesting and so far, the pace of his manga has been excellent. To those that'd boo him for having editors, well, if that's whats required to make Naruto as great as it is.. then that's that.

I find *Akamatsu Ken*'s style to be interesting too. Although his characters are always needlessly idealistic, I like his range of hairtyles and outfits, and it seems like his bodies are very fluid. Still, its all ecchi.

In the end, *Blade of the Immortal*'s artist is amazing though.

On the other hand, I dislike most of CLAMP's early stuff (the shoulders.. the shoulders!!) and I find Fruits Basket's artist to be.. overly simplistic.. the eyes are freaky and some perspectives are done badly... wierd stuff like that.


----------



## Yondy (Jul 28, 2006)

Tite Kubo's definetly. =]


----------



## Hagen (Jul 30, 2006)

Kishimoto of course,Toriyama for all the dragonquest saga, Hirano for Hellsing,Jiojy Morikawa for Hajime no ippo. btw Ive never liked clamp


----------



## Deranged (Jul 30, 2006)

I got to say that Akamatsu Ken's style is my favourite... very clean cut and perfectionistic drawings to all of his mangas...


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 31, 2006)

Watsuki Nobuhiro - awesome fight scenes and one of the best villain char designs ever (Makoto Shishio)
Inoue Takehiko - Its all about atmosphere with this mangaka and he draws the manliest men (READ VAGABOND!)
Obata Takeshi - His art is just beautiful, he's very detailed when he draws without being too cluttered that it's hard to make out what's happening. 
Hashiguchi Takashi - I just love the way he draws girls.
Kubo Tite - This guy has a knack for drawing badass scenes.
Togashi Yoshihiro - Assuming he's well, his art is the epitome of simplicity is beauty.


----------



## LieToMe (Jul 31, 2006)

Masakazu Katsura is currently one of my favorite artists. He is the same guy who wrote I''s, which had beautiful art, and Zet Man which is equaliy as nice.

From the cover of volume one.


----------



## gnutte (Jul 31, 2006)

I really like Oh! Great's style. It's just awesome.

After that I'd have to say Kentaro Miura. Author of Berserk.


----------



## Mojim (Jul 31, 2006)

I really like and love Kubo Tite style  It looks clean,awesome and smart


----------



## Tonza (Jul 31, 2006)

Well the obvious *Kubo Tite* and *Masashi Kishimoto*.
And I really like *Oh Great!*'s art too. It's so stylish. ^^


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2006)

gnutte said:
			
		

> I really like Oh! Great's style. It's just awesome.
> 
> After that I'd have to say Kentaro Miura. Author of Berserk.



I'll quote that. But i have to add Nobuyuki Anzai, the Author of Flame of Recca. He develops a usage of ink later on, it astonishes me everytime.


----------



## keisenju (Apr 8, 2007)

Leiji Matsumoto is known for his portraits of romantic scenes, and is regarded as a true legend. Nobuhiro Watsuki is (as it seems) everyone's favorite, and to due reason. I must include too, Arina Tanemura for her work in Full Moon Wo Sagashite (her drawings are so expressive ), and Takaya Natsuki since she has beautiful lines. Also I could mention Ai Yazawa  , of Paradise Kiss fame, as she makes such realistic and sweet faces.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh Great! His work is simply amazing, we got to acknowledge that even though he doesn't write that well his double spreads and backgrounds are amazing, also the chars. design is like none other.
I also like Inoue Takehiko and Hiroya Oku.


----------



## Emery (Apr 8, 2007)

*Harold Sakuishi* - Mangaka of BECK.  One of the reasons I love BECK so much is because of the unique and detailed style of art.  It's different from all of the others, which makes it great, imo.

*Kouta Hirano* - Mangaka of Hellsing.  This guy draws some of the most badass action scenes ever.  Interesting style, too.

*Hiroya Oku* - Mangaka of Gantz.  His style is very sensational.  He incorporates 3D CG with traditional art.  He never fails to deliver when it comes to art.


----------



## Six* (Apr 8, 2007)

*Ito Ogure* aka *Oh! Great*

why?

because every page in all his manga is rich with detailed drawings of characters, background, etc. plus there are always lots to read in every page.
in other words, his mangas are always *full*.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 8, 2007)

*Watsuki Nobuhiro* - I love the details he put in his characters' expressions and also the realism of every scene.

*Kouta Hirano* - It's interesting to see the dark shading on the characters' faces as if they are plotting something big.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh! Great-amazingly detailed and stylish.  Although he does repeat character designs.

Eiichiro Oda-Completely original and superb character design.  Detail is spot on too

Kentaro Miura- He draws Bersek, 'nuff said

Katsuhiro Otomo-The mans pencils are so crisp and detailed they put most artist's to shame.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2007)

Kentaro Miura- He draws Bersek, 'nuff said

Katsuhiro Otomo-The mans pencils are so crisp and detailed they put most artist's to shame.

along with


Hirohiko Araki

and

Takehiko Inoue - Vagabond, nuff said


----------



## ValentineTheory (Apr 9, 2007)

wow, talk about diggin up an old thread...

But While Im here:

Yukito Kishiro: mangaka of Battle Angel Alita series and Aqua Knight.  He  does one of the best jobs portraying action scenes and movement.  
To me it's amazing how he is able to have 2 seperate artistic styles..."Dark" mode for the Gunm series and "Glory" mode of Aqua Knight (as he claims himself...im not making this up) and both look wonderful in their own unique way. One to portray the dark side of human nature and to downplay the corrupt world, and one to glorify the human spirit and uplift one's joy of living.

Kenichi Sonoda: Mangaka of Gunsmith cats. Although his character designs are clean and he is often contracted to draw charater designs for other animes they are a little generic. But what I admire the most about him is his attention to detail. The way he draws cars, machines, and accurate detail to guns is astounding. Also he keeps in mind the "reality" of situations...if in one panel a characters hair is cut from a knife, it'll stay like (hair being gone) until it grows back several chapters later, not in the next panel. Same for injuries, or damage to vehicles.

Mizuki Kawashita: Ichigo 100%,The only non-action oriented mangaka i like artwork wise. I like her curvy, round, and more realistically proportioned character designs in the romance genre, opposed to the generic sharp contour designs of other mangas. THe little nuances in facial expressions are captured in her artwork and can acurately display the emotions and thought of the characters with her artwork alone. She also paid alot of attention to character costume design and detail in realism of clothing and creativity.


----------



## green tea96 (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh! Great is amazing! I love all his character designs. And, not every character he draws is beautiful and/or handsome and I think it takes a lot more skill to draw someone ugly than most people think.

Arina Tanemura's eyes are definately the prettiest anime eyes I've ever seen =] I don't really like her plots that much. Too many people fall in love with the main character -_-

I also like the drawings for D. Gray Man. I don't know who the mangaka is though...


----------



## Jotun (Apr 21, 2007)

Miura of Berserk still amazes me.

Blade of the Immortal has a style that reminds me of some western comics, at times its fantastic and sometimes it gets a little annoying.

Oda is basically Toriyama upgraded xD I mean both their styles are always super creative and enjoyable. I like Oda's a little better even though lately stuff in OP seems to look a little simplistic as far as his style goes.

Other than that, 20th CB and Gantz are nice on the eyes.


----------



## CorrosiveMeso (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, for me, it's Osamu Tezuka. Not just because he's my favorite mangaka, but because his illustrations are wonderful. First of all, his panel layout is great. He'll have panels represent the flow of a character's thoughts or memories, or have the panels slant, or have important objects such as a gun transcending the barriers of the panels. He often inserts gags, such as having characters jump through the panels in anger, and there's rarely a dull moment, especially thanks to his gag characters. The actual art is great as well. It is a bit western, but there's a lot of detail, and his art style changes from work to work depending on the tone. I just find, I'm not sure how to put this, more life in his works than in, say, Gantz or Naruto.


----------



## vanh (Apr 22, 2007)

Inoue Takehiko ( Slamdunk, Vagabond, Real )
Harold Sakuishi (Beck)
Adachi mitsuru (bunch)
Kyohiko Azuma (Yotsuba)
Akira Toriyama (bunch)
Naoki Urasawa (Monster , Pluto, 20th century boys)
Yoshihiro Togashi ( Hunterxhunter , Yuu Yuu Hakusho)


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Apr 22, 2007)

Toriyama, Oda, and Watsuki.

Seishi Kishimoto is also pretty dam good.


----------



## Khamzul (Apr 22, 2007)

My favorites in art style would be:

Kentaro Miura (Berserk)
Masashi Kishimoto (Naruto)
Kubo Tite (Bleach)

Not very exiting.


----------



## Pein (Apr 22, 2007)

Khamzul said:


> My favorites in art style would be:
> 
> Kentaro Miura (Berserk)
> Masashi Kishimoto (Naruto)
> ...



same for me


----------



## neostar8710 (Apr 22, 2007)

i like the author of slamdunk and vagabond's style.  The drawings look so realistic.  I also love Kubo tite's style, very clean and detailed, all of his drawings.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 23, 2007)

1) Obata Takeshi (Death Note, Blue Dragon)
2) Hojo Tsukasa (F-Compo, City Hunter)
3) Inoue Takehiko (Slam Dunk)


These are the 3 with the best art style imo.


Honorary mention: Kubo Tite has the coolest art style I've ever seen. He should be a fashion designer.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (inactive) (Apr 23, 2007)

1. Kubo Tite - I enjoy most, if not all of his character designs.
2. Eiichiro Oda (Though he did borrow alot from Akira) - Originality, background detail = win. Zoro is one of my most favourite character designs ever.
3. Yoshio Sawai - The utter strangeness of it.
4. Akira Toriyama - Original. I also love Boo's character design.


----------



## Blue (Apr 23, 2007)

My last post here was over 2 years ago. >_>

I'm going to add Kohta Hirano of Hellsing fame to my original mentions.

You Odatards who mention Oda's "original art style"? Check out Kohta. He has originality AND skill.


----------



## Ankoma (Apr 23, 2007)

1.) Nobuhiro Watsuki (Fight scenes in RK kicked ass. And villan designs were awesome) 
2.) Oh! Great (The art in Tenjo Tenge is just amazing) 
3,) Tite Kubo (He's really good at drawing badass scenes) 
4.) CLAMP 
5.) Rumiko Takahashi


----------



## Ryu19 (Nov 9, 2007)

1. Watsuki/Obata: The apprentince and master tie in my opinion for art style. I like Watsuki's writing but I haven't really come across Obata's written manga.

2. Oda/Takei/Araki: Both OP and Shaman King are great with the creativity and different styles. Araki makes Jojo great with the art and the humor not to mention the awesome fight scenes.

3. Tezuka: Yes his art is simplistic but if it wasn't for him manga would not be around today and his writing is supreme.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Eiichiro Oda's style.
His drawing style is unique from others, very colorful and refreshing, and awesome characters.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 9, 2007)

Arina TANEMURA - full moon, doumei cross, kkj
rumiko t. - ranma/uy


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 9, 2007)

Akira Toriyama - God father of shonen manga. At least to me.
Katsuhiro Otomo - Amazing artist and an even better story teller.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Nov 9, 2007)

ill pick watsuki, because i own all of his series.


----------



## Six* (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh! Great - he makes a good director. every angle and positioning of panels is absolutely amazing. His art is also one of the best.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 10, 2007)

I'd say that Kentaro Miyura(berserk) , Echiro Oda(OP), Togashi(Hunter X Hunter), Kubo Tite(bleach), Obata Takeshi(Death Note&Hikaru No Go) are the ones i like the best.


----------



## Seany (Nov 10, 2007)

Nobuhiro Watsuki is pretty great


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2007)

claymore

and 

berserk


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 10, 2007)

the one who did hunter x hunter - togashi and his wife, the mangaka who did sailor moon


----------



## Aldric (Nov 10, 2007)

No one mentioned Hagiwara? What is this nonsense?

So, Kazushi Hagiwara from Bastard!!. Even without CG his art makes the vast majority of manga production look like Deviantart garbage:


----------



## Chi (Nov 11, 2007)

I like styles where you can actually tell apart different characters.
Love Takehiko Inoue's style (Slam Dunk, Vagabond, Real)
Also like Inio Asano's (Solanin, What a Wonderful World) style. Pretty unique.


----------



## CocoPuffs (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm surprised  I don't see a lot of people saying Katsura Hoshino (D.gray-man) at least not where I read.

I would have to say:
*Katsura Hoshino
Kubo Tite*

yea kishimoto's is way too simplistic, I've seen some repeated character designs as well, plus he can't draw females (u all know it's true )


----------



## The Salacious Queen (Nov 12, 2007)

Watsuki Nobuhiro is my personal favorite. I kind of wish he'd do a short story in his old, more nostalgic/flowery style, but his current style is clean-cut without losing any detail-- I really like that.


I also have a soft spot for Obana Miho's cartoony yet expressive style. Shoujo is becoming so amalgamated lately (everything looks like a rip of Tanemura Arina or Koge-Donbo!), so that nostalgic 90s style holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 12, 2007)

Hagiwara, definitely Hagiwara. If I were some powerful cosmic entity, I'd give the guy his own Galaxy to rule.
Togashi, when he's at his best, comes second.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 12, 2007)

Hoshino Katsura's unorthodox pseudo 'goth' artistry keeps me coming back for more.


----------



## Yak (Nov 13, 2007)

Kazushi Hagiwara. 

I have yet to find someone who surpasses his art, CG or not.


----------



## bijuu231 (Nov 13, 2007)

the author of to-love-ru
i don't think anyone draws as well as he does


----------



## Sura (Nov 13, 2007)

Kazuya Minekura (Saiyuki and Yuu Higuri ( Cantarella,,Ludwig II,Seimaden,Tenshi no Hitsugi...)


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 13, 2007)

i love kentaro muira (berserk) i also love teh art in ravages of time.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2007)

naruto bleach slamdunk  onepiece hunterxhunter  D.gray man airgear


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 13, 2007)

Bastard!!, JJBA and Berserk.

/thread over.


----------



## Kumanri (Nov 13, 2007)

Shounen manga:
Slamdunk's Inoue Takehiko
Hikaru no Go's Obata Takeshi
FMA's Arakawa Hiromu
Houshin Engi's Fujisaki Ryuu
PM Kurogane's Nanae Chrono

Shoujo manga:
Angel Sanctuary's Yuki Kaori
Canterella's Higuri You
Vampire Knight's Hino Matsuri


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 15, 2007)

Hiroya Oku (Gantz)
Akira Toriyama (Dragon Ball)

Pretty much the only manga where I actually like the art enough to call them my favorites.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Nov 15, 2007)

Yoshiki Takaya's Guyver, nuff said.


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Nov 15, 2007)

Samura Hiroaki- his artwork in blade of the immortal is freakin amazing. 
Matsuri Hino(vampire knight, meruperi)- draws hawt guys, nuff said.


----------



## fship_art (Nov 18, 2007)

Manakas of lovehia , tenjou tenge , naruto


----------



## Spica (Nov 19, 2007)

1. Hoshino Katsura: She rocks in character design.

2. Watase Yuu: Realistic portions, but still very original.

I only like two right now.


----------



## Prowler (Nov 19, 2007)

My favs are *Takeshi Obata* and *Kishimoto*.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 19, 2007)

mangaka of dogs, fruits basket, and nana (her styles different but theres something about it), hitman reborn too


----------



## Rousteinire (Nov 21, 2007)

I really like Miwa Shirow and Ogure Ito's style.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Nov 22, 2007)

I really like oh great!'s work, It's so detailed and pretty. Nobuhiro Watsuki's shit cracks too.  His recent work is just awesome.  And the best art i've seen was probably from One thousand and one nights.  This korean Manwha, the art was drop-dead gorgeous.


----------

